# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Circuit-training

## Markarios

Hi What is the Russian word for circuit-training?
In the gym some people do aerobics and some do circuit-training.
I know some people called it weight training. 
I train 3 times a week at a gym and thanks to the training program I keep my blood pressure very low (109/73). I don' like aerobics. I do only circuit-training.
Doctors say this is an excellent BP. 
I know gym training knows no boundaries. You will find gyms all over the world. I just want to know the Russian word for circuit-training.    
I looked it up in my dictionary. There is no clue. 
I appreciate your help.

----------


## Оля

Sorry, Markarios, I don't know the answer to your question. I only want to ask you to draw your attention to other forum sections, like "_Translate This_" or "_How do you Say... in Russian?_", for example. 
I also ask our moderator to remove this thread and the thread "How do I say the best in Russian" to "_How do you Say... in Russian_" forum, and that would look logical, in my opinion.

----------


## Markarios

Hi  Оля 
I can't understand what you say here. 
Do you say I am writing in an impolite manner? 
I beg you not to remove my threads. You are very welcome to paraphrase my questions. 
Let us take an example.
----------------------------------------------------------------- How do I say the following in Russian?
I like circuit-training and train 3 times a week.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
I don't think the above borders an impolite question. 
This is some misunderstanding or rather you and I understand nuances in English differently.
 I make mistakes when writing English.  You are very welcome to couch them the way you want. 
Please don't remove my questions. 
I am here to learn Russian from you all and I take my hat off for all the help.

----------


## sperk

> Hi  Оля 
> I can't understand what you say here. 
> Do you say I am writing in an impolite manner? 
> I beg you not to remove my threads. You are very welcome to paraphrase my questions. 
> Let us take an example.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------- How do I say the following in Russian?
> I like circuit-training and train 3 times a week.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> I don't think the above borders an impolite question. 
> ...

 You can write all that but you can't figure out what Olya said??   ::

----------


## Markarios

Sperk 
I can't fathom out what Olya says here. 
It seems there is another discussion forum to post my question. *
Please tell me what I should do.*

----------


## sperk

go here: index.php 
see the sub-forums?
try: viewforum.php?f=64

----------


## Markarios

Thanks Sperk *
I will re-post to the forums you mentioned.*

----------


## Markarios

Sperk 
I just re-posted to the forum 'Translate This!. 
Please look at them when possible. *
You know to write Russian is extremely difficult.*

----------


## Звездочёт

I belive _circuit training_ = _круговая тренировка_.
See _тренировка круговая_ on http://www.rusfencing.ru/lib.php?txt_id=1692 or this schedule (22.07.2007) for example.

----------


## Zaya

Yes, it seems it's the word the asker needs. (But I have seen neither the English term nor the Russian one, I think many other Russian speakers would need an explanation what it is.)  *Markarios*, I know I shouldn't say this... I'm writing it only because you've asked if you are writing in an impolite manner. Your manner is not impolite but a bit annoying. What people see when they open your topics?  

> How do you Say... in Russian?
> Circuit-training
> <…> What is the Russian word for circuit-training?
> <…> I just want to know the Russian word for circuit-training.

 They see the same written three times (and two of the sentences are set off in other colours). Don't you think it takes people's time? I'd even say reading the same question (put in different ways) several times is wasting of time. And if a native speaker of Russian constantly did so writing in Russian, I would think he/she treats me like an idiot and thinks I am not able to understand people at once.  ::  I'm not good at English, it may be normal in English, I just wanted you to know that it is not common on this forum. (:
But I must say it works, you really get your questions answered.  ::   
2 all
Please don't correct my mistakes in this message if you understand it. ))

----------

